# 1/35 scale Tiger Tank



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Hello all. 

I just got an Academy 1/35th scale Tiger-I tank kit and was wondering if anyone had a site/link to good painting/detailing reference pics. Figured i'd take a break from my sci-fi kits and get a tank built to occupy my winter time indoors. Any help would be greatly appreciated...THANKS!

I'm leaning towards a good winter/snow paintjob on the tank. Possible diorama will be made, etc...

Sincerely,
Scorp.

"Boldly GO!" :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

David Byrden's Tiger I site is the ultimate Tiger I reference for technical details.

http://tiger1.info/

Specific camo and markings info is honestly best gained from reference books. Tigers in Combat I and II are very good, and chock full of photos and color plates. The low cost reprints by Stackpole are not as good as the original hard bound issues, but they are 1/4 the price of an original. Amazon has them for $11-$15 for the reprint but an original hard back will be $100+


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks much! :wave:


----------

